# Happy Friday - Thomas Kuebler Sculptures



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Like this guy alot...

tskueblergallery


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are stunning! Exquisite detailing and artistry. Bravo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy moley! "Exquisite" is the perfect word to describe these.

Love that Fiji mermaid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

He is amazing, he has done a few of the Gag Studios line I carry.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Beautiful work, and I love the stories behind the pieces.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Very nice, love the Puppeteer.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

*This artist is AMAZING!*

:jol: Hey Forum Peeps! I don't know if you have ever seen this artist, but he is beyond amazing. Wow....just WOW! I want to make a gumball machine like that one!
http://tskuebler.com/

(Edit: Sorry....I didn't search for a thread before I posted this one....my sister sent me pictures of his "Monkey and Grinder" prop that was for sale at an antique place in Smithfield, NC. She messaged me the photos and I just went crazy for his work!!! Thought I would share but I should have known someone here would have seen him...he is extraordinary!!!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh MY Gosh, that is talent!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is amazing!

I have seen it before but I don't know where. Maybe someone posted it before?
Thanks Pumpkin5!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It's amazing! You might also like Jordu Schell, and Kazuhiro Tsuji ... Tsuji's Lincoln is phenomenal!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Some amazing stuff there. I wonder what those pieces go for...
I don't know what I'd do with any of them in the "off-season" though.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Oh to be so talented....that was my thought to fontgeek, I was wondering how much those sell for. I'm sure most of them are commisioned pieces from the looks of all the companies he had designed for.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

fontgeek said:


> Some amazing stuff there. I wonder what those pieces go for...
> I don't know what I'd do with any of them in the "off-season" though.


:jol:Well, my sister was in Smithfield at an antique store the other day and they had one of his large pieces for sale there...the Organ Grinder and Monkey "Doctor Baltus Bagoon" and the price tag was $50,000.00. I don't know if that was the antique store's price or if that was what they go for....that is a lot of money, but his work is just flawless....if my pockets were that deep I would love to own his "Grandma Hoodoo and Zombie John"...that is my favorite.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree, Tom's work is brilliantly off the charts. I've been studying his work for several years and continue to be humbled, inspired, and always amazed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lauriebeast said:


> I agree, Tom's work is brilliantly off the charts. I've been studying his work for several years and continue to be humbled, inspired, and always amazed.


:jol: Funny you say that Laurie, Otaku and I were talking the other night in chat and we both agreed that you are right up there with Tom. You may even be a bit better....


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Funny you say that Laurie, Otaku and I were talking the other night in chat and we both agreed that you are right up there with Tom. You may even be a bit better....


OMG! you two are so kind to even consider me to be at such a high level of competence. Thanks so much!


----------

